
Canonical returning 32-bit Ubuntu Linux support after gaming uproar - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-returning-32-bit-ubuntu-linux-support-after-gaming-uproar/
======
richij
Wait. What?

~~~
stubish
Plans announced to retire 32 bit support from Ubuntu, lots of ranting over the
weekend, plans changed.

